# The Dixie/Elco Duel…….BIG DEAL!!!!!!



## bsanders (Apr 1, 2015)

Alrighty…..I know you guys saw that we had a big announcement to make at our last tourney. The announcement was that for our June 6th Varner tourney, we will be having a special kind of tourney. With the help of Elco Electric Motors and USOC Adventures TV, we will be having a 40, 2 man team tourney with the 1st place prize being an Elco 9.9hp 48volt electric outboard. Also the tourney will be covered by USOC Adventures TV and will be aired on the Pursuit Channel towards the end of June. All of the members of Dixie are automatically guaranteed a spot for this 40 team field. We have 32 teams that are in. That leaves 8 spots to be filled. I have thought long and hard about how to fill these spots and have talked with some of the members and we have came to the agreement that in order to qualify for one of the 8 spots open for the Duel, a team will have to 1. join Dixie and pay memberships fees, 2. fish 3 out of the next 4 tourneys before the Duel. The new teams that join will accrue points as regular, but the top new 8 teams, based on the points that they accrue, will be the teams that make it into the Duel. For example, say we have 13 new teams join Dixie at our next 4 tourneys, the 8 teams that fish at least 3 of the next 4 tourneys and accrue the most points will be the teams that make it into the Duel. This way it can't look like we hand picked the last 8 spots and puts it on the anglers to get in and qualify. We will award the Elco 9.9hp electric outboard for 1st place, and 2nd thru 4th will be a monetary award.  This is going to be a huge deal, and i think that goes without saying, but if you are serious, you can be one of those 8 teams that qualify and get into the Duel.


----------



## bsanders (Apr 1, 2015)

Elco 9.9


----------



## tsnider08 (Apr 1, 2015)

Man that sounds like an awesome deal y'all have going there. I'm just not sure Varner fishes big enough for a 40 boat Tx.


----------



## arcadedawg (Apr 2, 2015)

*Tourney*

Varner will be fine. It has held 30+ boat tournaments before.  Good luck to all.


----------



## Steve78 (Apr 3, 2015)

This is awesome!! Thanks Scott for helping put this together and Brandon for running the best club out there!!


----------



## bsanders (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for the appreciation. Scott has done the most leg work in this whole deal. I'm just glad that I have a bunch of good guys in Dixie.


----------



## bsanders (Apr 7, 2015)

We have had a team that informed me that they will not be able to make the June 6th tourney, so.....there will be 9 spots open for competition.


----------



## arcadedawg (Apr 28, 2015)

*Elco*

Hey guys.  Here is a spec sheet with all of the specs on the 5, 7, and 9.9 hp Elco Electric Outboards.  My contact info is on there as well. Feel free to contact me with any questions you have.  I hope to have some videos up shortly of a 7hp that I installed on a pontoon boat at Big Canoe.


----------



## arcadedawg (May 28, 2015)

*Elco*

Alright guys, the time is nearly here for this event. I just wanted give an update on what all will be going on that day. The field is set and ready to go. However. I would like to invite everybody out to come check out these ELCO motors. There will be a 5,7, and 9.9 motor competing in the event. In addition to that, there will be 3 other boats rigged with 9.9 ELCO motors on them. The Sea Ark that a lot of you have seen me in the past few weeks will be the camera boat. There will be a 14 ft fiberglass boat and a tri-toon there as well. These boats will be demo boats and people can check them out and go out on the water in them while the tournament is going on. This tournament is the "official" launch of the 9.9 hp ELCO. Dean will be there from ELCO to chat with and answer any questions about the motors. There will be an awards ceremony after the tournament awarding an ELCO 9.9 hp electric outboard to the winner. Refreshments will be available and there will be a lot of giveaway items available. Several sponsors have stepped up and gave stuff for this. Dixie Painting. Hammonds Fishing Center, Livingston Lures, and others. This is going to be a good event and everyone is welcome. I would like to give a big thank you Brandon and Chris with Dixie Jon Boat Anglers for being the host club for this event. I would also like to thank New Grace Tabernacle in Commerce for being the the title sponsor. This event would not be possible without Dixie Bass Anglers and New Grace Tabernacle. I will continue to update this thread with additional info. If anyone has any questions about the ELCO motors, feel free to contact me at arcadedawg@windstream.net. Thanks, Scott.


----------



## arcadedawg (Jun 1, 2015)

*Tourney*

Here is the itinerary for the tournament this Saturday.  

Registration- 5:00 -6:15
Blast Off- 6:30
Weigh In-2:30
Giveaways- 3:00
Awards Ceremony-3:30

We have a lot of giveaway items for this event. Tackle, Rods, Tackle Boxes, Cooler, Grill, Chairs, and other items.  You will have an opportunity to register for giveaway items at registration and again at weigh in.  Remember, this is event will be filmed by The Pursuit Channel so wear you Sunday best.


----------



## jack butler (Jun 2, 2015)

You know what I need to do yet


----------



## duster1on1 (Jun 4, 2015)

Has all 40 spots been filled, if not can anybody fish?


----------



## arcadedawg (Jun 4, 2015)

*Elco*

Just wanted to touch base and clear up a question that I have been asked several times about the motor.  Elco has the motor that is going to be given away Saturday with them.  It arrived today with Dean from Elco.  The winner will get this motor on Saturday. It is a brand new Elco 9.9 remote model with a long shaft. I have been asked if they could order a motor to certain specs if they won it. The winner cant order a specific model. The winner will receive this motor on Saturday. Good luck to all.


----------



## bsanders (Jun 4, 2015)

All spots have been filled.


----------



## jack butler (Jun 5, 2015)

Got to run the 5 hp elco today I love it going to have to start saving money to get one


----------



## arcadedawg (Jun 5, 2015)

*Cameras*

Guys. Just a heads up. The Pursuit Channel will be using a drone for filming tomorrow. They asked for y'all not to look at the drone. That does not make for good TV. See y'all in the morning. Good luck n


----------



## arcadedawg (Jun 7, 2015)

*Tourney*

What an event!!  I would like to thank everyone that helped put this thing together. Lots of time and effort went in to this thing and they just do not happen without help from lots of people. I would first like to think ELCO. Dean with ELCO was behind this and very supportive from the very beginning. Thanks to New Grace Tabernacle, Dixie Painting  and Hammonds Fishing for being corporate sponsors. Thanks to everyone who donated giveaway items. There were some really cool items that were given away. Thanks to Tony Berry of Berrys Tournament Trail and his wife for doing the weigh in. And find finally, thanks to Dixie Bass Anglers for hosting this event. Brandon and Chris do a fabulous job with this club.  And congratulations to Bobby Hood and Jason Burkholder on their win. These guys are a class act and I really enjoy fishing with them. It's guys like Bobby and Jason that make Jon boat tournament fishing what it is. Hopefully we will do this again next year!!!!


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Jun 7, 2015)

Great tournament and BIG congrats to Bobby and Jason!


----------



## Randall (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks to everybody who put this event on and congrats to the winners.


----------



## Jim Lee (Jun 7, 2015)

Congrats to Bobby and Jason on your big win. Sounds like a fun event!


----------



## tbrown913 (Jun 8, 2015)

what was the weight?


----------



## bsanders (Jun 9, 2015)

18.49lbs


----------



## arcadedawg (Jun 11, 2015)

*Video*

Guys, here is a quick youtube link from the tournament on Saturday.  This is pretty cool. This event will air on USOC Adventure Outdoors on The Pursuit Channel in a couple of weeks. It will be one segment in June and two segments on a show in January 2016. Copy and past this in your address bar if you cant click on the link.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-28Y5pYb1Q&feature=youtu.be


----------

